# Look what arrived in the mail today!



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

A friend sent me these, just arrived.

As I'm not a huge collector, anything worth anything?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Nice assortment to start your collection.
Russell


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Pretty much standard stuff. You should buy your friend a BEER..


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

those afx snowmobiles and one orange aj foyt indy car - all i know is they are worth $$.

i am sure somneone here on HT will jump in and help you out!

Wes


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Nice haul. I'll be needing a real snowmobile in a few months.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

No they are all junk send them to me for proper disposal.:freak:

J/K Nice. The snowmobiles as said before may bring some coin. I'd at least buy him a case of beer. Nice collection.:thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I would take the front row and give you a case of beer. fcb


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Are the Corvettes chrome? 'Cause I thought they were desirable too...

--rick


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The Gilmore Coyote is a pretty penny piece, just sold mine w/o the decals for $35. Looks like you owe your friend lunch.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, the snowmobiles go for good money. The only lower dollar items are the two firebirds which for some reason never bring much. Those are nice cars. The orange Indy car is not that rare but brings good $'s. The Fire Chief seems to bring more than some of the police cars in that style.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks. The vettes are chrome, the red one is in really good condition, the blue one, not as great, however I did a search on ebay, and theres a couple of auctions featuring them, and these cars are still nicer! Score. I will put them away until Christmas, My son is going to love the snowmobiles. I just have to tune them up, they hardly run.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Get those 3 AFX G Plus open wheel cars on the track.
If you need to change the motor brushes, Tyco brushes work good in them.

__________________


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've decided to sell the chrome vettes, any suggestions as to what I should ask for? I know they are "Set only" cars, as I've said they are in better condition than those on the recent ebay auction. I've only auctioned my customs, Should I even bother with ebay? I've seen some straight forward selling just on this site. Please give me your opinions! I NEED MORE INPUT!

:freak:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

SuperFist said:


> Get those 3 AFX G Plus open wheel cars on the track.
> If you need to change the motor brushes, Tyco brushes work good in them.




Thanks, I have a wack load of original parts to use !


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

If I know how much I want for something I sell it here. If I'm not eure what to ask I put it on ebey and let the bidders decide what it is worth.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

You definitely got a nice group of HO cars there. You owe a big favor to your friend. The T-jet Snowmobiles, AFX AP Corvettes in Chrome / Blue and Chrome / Red and the Orange AJ Foyt Indy car round out the rarer and higher priced cars. The market has changed over time so I can't give you prices. The Fire Chief and other AFX Overheads Flashing Blue and Red Lights Police Cars have gotten rarer these days as well. The Firebirds are fairly common, no rare color schemes there. The other G-Plus Indy F-1 ones are common, the VW Baja Bug is standard as well. A nice Dodge Charger #11 rounds out the group. A great mini collection for sure.


----------

